# Nebraska or Kansas mule deer land?



## Hunt Okanogan (Feb 9, 2011)

I am an avid mule deer hunter and outfitter from Washington state. My friend and I are trying to start filming hunts for a DVD we are making.
We need to get footage from other states and different habitat. We are looking for somewhere in Kansas or Nebraska to hunt in 2012. We would like to find a ranch that has good numbers of deer with some good bucks. 
Hopefully somewhere that is not too expensive as we are starting this out of our own pockets and don't have the money to pay thousands of dollars each as a trespass fee. I fully understand that is what lots of people charge so I have an offer if someone is interested. My offer is: In exchange for use of a ranch or semi/guided hunt there I will give you a fully guided hunt here in WA for whatever you would like to hunt. Mule deer is our specialty, but I have whitetail, black bear cougar (draw), as well as canada goose field hunting and Salmon/steelhead river fishing.
*This would need to be for two people all the way around*
If anyone has or knows of somebody that has a ranch that would fit what I'm looking for please consider it and email me back.
Remember this would be for 2012 so there is more than a year to make plans.
I have a Nevada, Idaho and washington hunts lined up for this year so I'm pretty well maxed out financialy and time wise.
Tjanks for the help
[email protected]


----------

